# Metalfestivals 2015



## Jimini (30. Juni 2015)

Moin,

die Metalfestivalsaison hat begonnen und endlich wird das Wetter wieder besser. Meine Wenigkeit wird in 8 Tagen zum RockHarz aufbrechen - einem vergleichsweise kleinen (~12.500) Festival mit einem tollen Lineup und kurzen Wegen. Ich werde zum dritten Mal dort sein, bislang ist es mein absolutes Lieblingsfestival, bei dem Wacken und With Full Force IMHO nicht mithalten können.
Im August geht's aufs Party.San, welches ich bislang noch nicht kenne, was aber mit einem unglaublich geilen Lineup aufwertet.

Welche Metalfestivals besucht ihr? Vielleicht mosht man sich ja mal über'n Weg 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Tech (30. Juni 2015)

Das Party-San ist ein schönes Festival. Wird aber mittlerweile, für meinen Geschmack, grenzwertig groß. An dem WE kann ich aber dieses Jahr nicht.

Ich fahre kommendes WE zum achten mal auf´s IN FLAMMEN Open Air » . Das ist mit schätzungsweise 1k Leuten das beste Open Air das ich kenne. Das Line up ist auch jedes Jahr gut gemischt.
Außerdem ist noch das Wolfszeit Festival in Planung.


----------



## jamie (30. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auch beim RockHarz dabei. Das LineUp ist einfach super dieses Jahr: Dream Theater, Gentle Storm, die Apokalyptischen Reiter,...
Besonders geil finde ich, dass Dream Theater auf so einem kleinen Festival spielen. 
Wacken habe ich leider dieses Jahr kein Ticket mehr bekommen.
Sonst noch Südwinsen Festival. Mal sehen, wie das mit Immatrikulation, Wohnungssuche etc. alles hinhaut.


----------



## Drayygo (30. Juni 2015)

Bei mir steht jetzt erstmal das Hörnerfest an


----------



## Memphys (30. Juni 2015)

Bei mir dieses Jahr als erstes Festival das WOA, hab zwar schon gehört, dass es eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich empfehlenswert ist, aber wird bestimmt trotzdem geil. Mein persönlicher Favorit vom LineUp wär ja dieses Jahr das Hellfest gewesen, aber ich wollte dann doch nicht fürs erste Festival nach Frankreich, wo ich nicht nur die üblichen Probleme sondern auch noch ne Sprachbarriere hab...


----------



## doomdude (30. Juni 2015)

Dieses Jahr zum 4. mal Summer Breeze und zum ersten mal WithFullForce. Eigentlich wollte ich auch das erste mal auf Wacken, aber da das LineUp mir absolut nicht passt hab ich die Karte mit 30€ Gewinn wieder verkauft 
Nova Rock in AT wäre dieses Jahr auf wieder extrem gut gewesen, aber leider keine Zeit gehabt.


----------



## Tech (30. Juni 2015)

Mit 30€ Aufpreis warst du aber sehr human.
Auf´s Summer Breeze will ich auch mal. Bei der langen Strecke müsste das Billing aber extrem toll sein damit sich das lohnt. Vielleicht triffst du dort den Raff...


----------



## doomdude (30. Juni 2015)

Tech schrieb:


> Mit 30€ Aufpreis warst du aber sehr human.
> Auf´s Summer Breeze will ich auch mal. Bei der langen Strecke müsste das Billing aber extrem toll sein damit sich das lohnt. Vielleicht triffst du dort den Raff...



Hab sie im Näheren Umfeld verkloppt, also wars ok^^

Ja ich halt auf jeden Fall Ausschau nach ihm


----------



## Jimini (1. Juli 2015)

Tech schrieb:


> Das Party-San ist ein schönes Festival. Wird aber mittlerweile, für meinen Geschmack, grenzwertig groß.


Soweit ich weiß, ist das San ein bisschen kleiner als das RockHarz, was für mich persönlich noch eine ziemlich gute Größe ist. Vor allem aber sind für mich Krisiun, Behemoth, Bloodbath und Cannibal Corpse vier gute Gründe, hinzufahren 


jamie schrieb:


> Ich bin auch beim RockHarz dabei. Das LineUp ist einfach super dieses Jahr: Dream Theater, Gentle Storm, die Apokalyptischen Reiter,...
> Besonders geil finde ich, dass Dream Theater auf so einem kleinen Festival spielen.


Das Lineup vom RockHarz kann sich ohnehin meistens sehen lassen. Letztes Jahr habe ich da endlich mal wieder Sodom live gesehen, die wirklich irre geil waren. Dieses Jahr werde ich mir definitiv Soulfly, Fear Factory (hoffentlich mit besseren Vocals als beim Metalfest 2012...), Black Dahlia Murder, Behemoth und Kataklysm geben.


Memphys schrieb:


> Bei mir dieses Jahr als erstes Festival das WOA, hab zwar schon gehört, dass es eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich empfehlenswert ist, aber wird bestimmt trotzdem geil. Mein persönlicher Favorit vom LineUp wär ja dieses Jahr das Hellfest gewesen, aber ich wollte dann doch nicht fürs erste Festival nach Frankreich, wo ich nicht nur die üblichen Probleme sondern auch noch ne Sprachbarriere hab...


Das Hellfest hat meistens ein ziemlich abgefahrenes Lineup, stimmt. Wacken ist schon ein Erlebnis, wobei es mir schon 2003 zu groß (und mit über 40 Grad deutlich zu heiß) war. Aber das internationale Publikum ist schon geil, es rockt einfach, sich mit Leuten aus allen möglichen Ländern zu unterhalten und zu betrinken  

Nachtrag: habe gerade gesehen, dass das WFF dieses Jahr mit 1349 und Belphegor aufwartet. Damn.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Tech (1. Juli 2015)

Echt , so heiß hatte ich das WOA 2003 gar nicht in Erinnerung.


----------



## Jimini (2. Juli 2015)

Tech schrieb:


> Echt , so heiß hatte ich das WOA 2003 gar nicht in Erinnerung.


2003 war glaube ich ein Sommer mit Rekordtemperaturen. Es war echt kaum auszuhalten - bei 40 Grad warmem Dosenbier (Grafenwalder oder so) stirbt in einem echt alles ab 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Exception (2. Juli 2015)

Summerbreeze,  MetalCamp und M'era Luna bin ich normalerweise,  klappt dieses Jahr aber arbeitsmäßig gar nicht. 
Als Ersatz steht aber wenigstens das Sticky Fingers Festival mit Sepultura an. Vorteil,  ich bin in 5 min. dort.[emoji16]


----------



## maseywald (2. Juli 2015)

Seerock Festival in Österreich, war die letzten beiden Jahre, weil das Line Up gepasst hat. Aber was die Veranstalter sich teilweise trauen, ist ne Frechheit... Aber ich fahr auch heuer wieder, wegen Judas Priest^^
Ansonsten bin ich sehr gerne am Summer Breeze, weil die Leute sich dort noch zusammenreißen können  Außerdem versuchen die Veranstalter wirklich einiges auf die Beine zu stellen (Fängt schon beim gratis Busshuttle an^^)
MetalCamp/MetalDays war ich das letzte Mal 2008, das war traumhaft  Aber seit dem hat mich das Line Up nie überzeugt, die (mMn) interessanten Bands sind immer auf alle Tage verteilt


----------



## doomdude (7. Juli 2015)

Hab das WFF nun hinter mir und habs ohne Sonnenbrand oder Hitzschlag überlebt  War wirklich ein sehr angenehmes Festival.  Nur das ultra-Gewitter am Sonntag Abend hätte nicht sein müssen. Deswegen wurden die letzten Konzerte inkl. In Flames abgesagt :/


----------



## Jimini (7. Juli 2015)

doomdude: mir wurde erzählt, dass das WFF evakuiert wurde, war das wirklich so krass?

Bei mir geht's morgen los Richtung Ballenstedt zum RockHarz - ich hoffe mal, dass das Wetter so bleibt, das wäre echt großartig 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Drayygo (7. Juli 2015)

Man könnte ja auf den größeren einen PCGH-Xtreme Stammtisch aufmachen..Ort und Zeit verabreden und dann dort mal auf ein Bierchen/Kaffee/Schnäpschen treffen


----------



## Jimini (7. Juli 2015)

...und eine altgediente Wasserkühlung zur Zapfanlage umfunktionieren. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## jamie (7. Juli 2015)

Ich muss morgen auch noch für's Rockharz einkaufen. Irgendwas, was ich vergessen haben könnte? 

Fahre aber leider erst Donnerstag mittag los, weil mein Kumpel solange arbeiten muss.


----------



## Tech (7. Juli 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> doomdude: mir wurde erzählt, dass das WFF evakuiert wurde, war das wirklich so krass?



Hier gibts ein Statement zum WFF XXII. WITH FULL FORCE - Summer Open Air 2015.



Jimini schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal, dass das Wetter so bleibt, das wäre echt großartig



 Ich habe das letzte Wochenende auf dem Acker nur dadurch überlebt, da ich einen kurzen Weg (ca. 70m) vom Pavillon zur Bühne hatte. Viel weiter hätte der Weg nicht sein dürfen... Auf Grund der Hitze kam man nicht mal richtig zum Bier trinken. Ich war viel mehr damit beschäftigt Wasser in und auf mich zu schütten. Solches Wetter wünsche ich niemanden auf einem Festival, außer, derjenige tut das selbst. Deshalb würde ich es dir gönnen.  Viel Spaß


----------



## BertB (7. Juli 2015)

war echt lange nirgends mehr 
muss auch mal wieder los

das beste festival, wo ich je war: party san

am liebsten sind mir black und death


----------



## Tech (7. Juli 2015)

Das PSOA ist aber nicht mehr das kleine, schöne Festival, das es mal war. Schon weil es nach Schlotheim auf einen Flugplatz umgezogen ist.


----------



## doomdude (8. Juli 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> doomdude: mir wurde erzählt, dass das WFF evakuiert wurde, war das wirklich so krass?



Kann ich nicht sicher sagen, aber glaube nicht. Ich bin am Sonntag noch während Suicide Silence zum Zelt glaufen, weil der Wind grad angefangen hat die ersten Pavillons hoch zu heben. Als ich am Zelt angekommen bin war mein Pavillion eingeknickt aber noch am Boden^^

Ich hab dann auch alles schnell ins Auto geworfen und bin nach Hause, sowie ca. 70% der Besucher auch^^
Das Gewitter war schon recht heftig. Auf der Autobahn heftiger regen stellenweise und Aquaplaning. Aber Die blitze waren nett anzusehen


----------



## Jimini (13. Juli 2015)

Sooo, gestern Mittag kam ich wieder zurück. Alles in allem war es sehr geil, nur hätte es etwas weniger windig sein können - dann hätte der 18m²-Pavillon vielleicht länger als 10 Stunden durchgehalten 
Die Anfahrt war so eine Sache. Mir erzählten welche, dass sie allen Ernstes über 4 Stunden im Stau standen. Die Orgas entschuldigten sich immerhin für die Anfahrtsverhältnisse und versprachen, nachzubessern. Dann war es etwas nervig, dass schon am Mittwochabend der Platz ziemlich voll war und wir nur noch ganz hinten genug Platz für unser Camp fanden. Aber hey - so lief man halt ~15 Minuten bis zur Bühne, das ist im Vergleich zum WFF oder Wacken ja immer noch ein lockerer Spaziergang.
Dennoch war es etwas stressig, nach anderthalb Stunden im Stau bei einsetzender Dunkelheit, starkem Wind und Nieselregen vier Zelte und einen Pavillon hochzuziehen.

Generell muss ich sagen, dass die Soundquali dieses Jahr echt geil war. Kataklysm, Behemoth, Hammerfall, Undertow, Biohazard, Fear Factory, The Black Dahlia Murder und Soulfly lieferten allesamt gute Shows ab. Insbesondere Feat Factory, die mir echt am Herzen lagen, waren sehr geil. Gut, live kann Burton Bell seine Stimme in den hohen Passagen nicht wirklich ausschöpfen, aber im Vergleich zum Metalfest 2012 war der Gig wirklich fett.

MfG Jimini


----------



## jamie (13. Juli 2015)

Zum Glück konnte ich erst Donnerstag nachmittags kommen, weil mein Kumpel noch bis mittags arbeiten musste. So sind wir direkt auf's Gelände gekommen - nur die Platzsuche war etwas schwierig. 
Wir hatten aber sehr nette Nachbarn, mit denen wir zusammengesessen und einen getrunken haben.
Leider hat's mir beim Aufbauen das Zelt irreparabel zerlegt, sodass wir zu dritt in ein Zelt mussten. War aber nicht so schlimm, da man nach 4 Stunden Schlaf eh wieder geweckt wurde. 
Wetter war eigentlich ganz gut - es war das ganze Festival über trocken. Gut, Donnerstag und Freitag hätte es etwas wärmer sein dürfen.
Musikalisch natürlich super geil gewesen. Neben den Acts, die ich mir sowieso angucken wollte (Dream Theater, The Gentle Storm, die Apokalyptischen Reiter, Alestorm. Eisbrecher,...), habe ich noch viele andere geile Bands kennen gelernt ( Hammerfall, Delain, Coppelius, Blues Pills, WASP, Orden Ogar, ..) 
Außer bei Eisbrecher und Hammerfall immer einen super Platz in der zweiten Reihe gehabt - selbst bei Dream Theater, direkt vor John Petrucci. 
Nur die vielen Crowdsurfer wurden bei Coppelius irgendwann ziemlich nervig, vor Allem weil so viele abgestürzt sind. 
Dafür habe ich 'nen neuen Stuhl und einen neuen Grill - lohnt sich echt vor der Abreise mal zu looten. 
Alles in allem also ein super Festival.
Ich würde noch gerne auf's Woodstock Poland, aber muss wahrscheinlich arbeiten.


----------

